# Sous Vide Venison Sirloin over Mushroom and Smoked Gouda Florentine Pasta....and fresh peach cobbler



## indaswamp (Jul 25, 2020)

Been a while...decide to cook this again when I saw the smoked gouda on sale 50% off at the grocer. Saw they had fresh peaches so had to do a fresh peach cobbler for dessert.
I pulled the roasts out night before to thaw in water in an ice chest. In the morning, got the sous vide filled up and running up to 127.5* and put the roasts in. Let them go for 10 hours.

When it came time to Cook the meal, First I had to peel and slice the peaches for the cobbler...






Once I got the cobbler together, put that in the oven for 45 minutes.

I boiled the pasta to have it ready for when the sauce was finished. Then started on the sauce..












Meanwhile, my cousin pulled the roasts from the sous vide to prep and touch,,












And done!! (with a gouda smoke ring garnish)







I brought a plate to Dad. Mean while, they guys devoured the cobbler....


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 25, 2020)

Great looking plate IDS.

What is the sear torch your using?

SV has to be a natural for wild game, (followed with the torch).


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 25, 2020)

Man you are killing it today. Another amazing looking meal.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 25, 2020)

Once again great cook K
I haven't made cobbler in many years.  It was a Scout favorite


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 25, 2020)

one eyed jack said:


> Great looking plate IDS.
> 
> What is the sear torch your using?
> 
> SV has to be a natural for wild game, (followed with the torch).


I'll have to ask my cousin what brand it is, the torch is his.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 25, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man you are killing it today. Another amazing looking meal.


Thanks jcam222, this meal was actually cooked tonight. The others were cooked recently, just not posted when we cooked them.


Fueling Around said:


> Once again great cook K
> I haven't made cobbler in many years.  It was a Scout favorite


Thanks Fueling Around, I could not pass up fresh local peaches. Though I don't make cobbler often, it is a can't miss with fresh fruit.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2020)

Beautiful! Send some of them Peaches North! There are none in my local stores or are in short supply and sell out fast. No fresh Corn either...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 26, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Beautiful! Send some of them Peaches North! There are none in my local stores or are in short supply and sell out fast. No fresh Corn either...JJ


Thanks Chef jimmyj!
Hmmm...strange how these shortages are manifesting across the country.
Fresh cabbage and cherries are non-existent in the grocers around here right now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2020)

What a fantastic looking meal!
Everything looks just awesome!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow Keith, something about that meal just screams out at me buddy. One of the most appealing I've seen you turn out. Excellent job sir and yes please, may I have a plate...at BIG plate??   

Robert


----------



## 73saint (Jul 26, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Chef jimmyj!
> Hmmm...strange how these shortages are manifesting across the country.
> Fresh cabbage and cherries are non-existent in the grocers around here right now.


That’s crazy we’ve been getting some great cherries in New Orleans.  I mean delicious!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 26, 2020)

Man what a nice looking meal. Awesome


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 26, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> What a fantastic looking meal!
> Everything looks just awesome!
> Al


Thanks Al!



tx smoker said:


> Wow Keith, something about that meal just screams out at me buddy. One of the most appealing I've seen you turn out. Excellent job sir and yes please, may I have a plate...at BIG plate??
> 
> Robert


Thanks tx smoker. The meat is just so stupid simple to do in the sous vide. Easier than grilling. I'm a practical guy so usually not focused on the details of a perfect picture...it's all about the flavor for me. With beef prices so high, we've been plowing through the meat in our freezers. Gotta eat it right!?!? And hunting season is not that far away...gotta make room!!


TNJAKE said:


> Man what a nice looking meal. Awesome


Thanks TNJAKE. That sauce is real rich! 12 oz. of smoked gouda, 2 cups heavy cream....a real rib sticker!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 27, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Chef jimmyj!
> Hmmm...strange how these shortages are manifesting across the country.
> Fresh cabbage and cherries are non-existent in the grocers around here right now.


West coast cherries must not be getting past here.  Wife is on a feeding frenzy while in season.


----------

